# Fever Reliever trolls the Spur and Nipple w/pics.



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...liever-trolls-the-spur-amp-nipple-sun.-W-pics!!!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

You boys done good! That will be unforgettable!
mike


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sick man


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pics.


----------



## dink (Apr 26, 2010)

that was a good trip i wish i did not have to work that day .tell chris next time to bring big baits to the aj reef


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

makes you want to get out there


----------

